

Ask HN: Help me estimate costs for my web app - why-el

Hey fellas,<p>I am currently working on a Ruby on Rails application that will be used on campus, so there is a upper bound on the number of requests it will handle. We are about 1600 students, so in the best of the worlds I will be handling 1000+ requests per second. I am in the process of drafting a funding proposal and I need help locating a good host provider and estimating costs for hosting for this app.<p>I am thinking of taking the app to a national level, so ideally the host provider should scale nicely.<p>PS: I live in a small country, so even nationally is not that big, giving that I am targeting a subset of the population (students).
======
dchuk
"We are about 1600 students, so in the best of the worlds I will be handling
1000+ requests per second"

The chances of 1000 students all making a request to the site at the exact
same moment are very low. You'll probably be fine with a small VPS from Linode
or similar.

~~~
why-el
Yep, thats what I thought. Thanks for the feedback!

------
caw
Is this an application for students and you are a student on the campus? And
is the funding from the school or something else? If you can tie it into the
school, perhaps you could host the server on school resources in their
datacenter. At my school, the campus Linux mirror was actually run by a
student group, and just colo'd in the IT datacenter.

If this is something that you're developing on your own and you're trying to
build traction, you could also host it on your own computer on your internet
connection. For as much as anyone needs it to be up until you're making money,
that's fine.

You could start off with a cheap VPS or the free tier on heroku or Amazon aws
and see how it goes.

~~~
jamesjguthrie
> If this is something that you're developing on your own and you're trying to
> build traction, you could also host it on your own computer on your internet
> connection.

This is what I do.

------
mion
A friend of mine once wrote a little script that benchmarked a free Heroku app
and to our surprise it handled a shitload amount of requests per second (at
1000 requests it was still going but the server thought it was a DDoS attack
and cut us off).

------
shasa
I think you might want to look into amazon aws

